# Especificaciones Tarjetas SD HC (High Capacity) v2.0



## Paloky (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola. 

Queria saber a ver si alguien sabe algo sobre las nuevas especificaciones (v2.0) para el control de las tarjetas SD HC (de mas de 2Gb).

Actualmente, tengo implementado unas rutinas para PIC's para poder leer y escribir qualquier sector de mis tarjetas SD mediante el bus SPI.   Pero tengo entendido que las nuevas tarjetas HC, no son compatibles con las SD Standard, porque el host las controla en otro formato.

Alguien ha probado de utilizar tarjetas SD de 4Gb o 8Gb?

A ver si alguien me puede dar mas información sobre este tema o si ha probado o conseguido comunicarse con dichas tarjetas.

Gracias.

Un Saludo a todos.


----------



## Paloky (Sep 20, 2007)

No hay nadie que sepa algo del tema !!  


Este es el problema de ir siempre por delante


----------



## heli (Sep 20, 2007)

Leido en http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/digital/compact_flash_memory_cards.html

The SD format itself is limited to 2GB. In principle they could be made up to 4GB but that would require the use of FAT32 formatting which isn't part of the standard SD specification (SD uses FAT12 or FAT16 formatting). However a new SDHC (SD High Capacity) standard has been introduced which uses the same physical form factor but which uses a different memory addressing method (sector addressing vs byte addressing) and enables cards to be produced with capacities from from 4GB to 32GB. Cameras must be SDHC compatible to use SDHC cards, though most SDHC compatible cameras should be able to use regular lower capacity SD cards. However SDHC is not backwards compatible with SD and that means a 4GB SDHC card will not work in a camera designed only for use with SD cards.

Es decir que cambia el formato lógico (fat32 Vs Fat16) y el direccionamiento interno (sectores Vs bytes), pero sigue funcionando por SPI y probablemente mediante los mismos comandos...

El documento original de especificaciones solo puede descargarse para socios del consorcio SD, pero puede verse en HTML desde la cache de SanGoogle:

http://www.google.com/search?q=cach...lified%20Physical%20Layer%20Specification.PDF
Espero que sirva de ayuda...


----------



## heli (Sep 20, 2007)

Mejorando lo anterior: para descargar las especificaciones simplificadas no es necesario ser socio del consorcio SD, puede descargarse directamente en PDF desde:

http://www.sdcard.org/about/memory_card/pls/


----------



## serrano_10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola. Me podeis ayudar a encontrar lo necesario para iniciar una tarjeta SD. Se que tengo que enviarle el comando CMD0, pero no se durante cuantos ciclos de reloj y que reloj hede poner. Es para un proyecto y no consigo información de ningún lado. Según me han dixo los de SD, por esa información tengo que pagar. 

Ayuda por favor!

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Paloky (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola serrano_10.

Hay otro post que explica como funciona la tarjeta SD y tengo colgado el código para un PIC 16F877 que funciona..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/lecto-grabador-tarjetas-mmc-sd-microsd-pic16f877a-8177/

A ver si esto te sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## serrano_10 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola Paloky.

Gracias por tu respuesta. Me ayudó mucho a comprender. En estos días he encontrado un archivo que puede que te sirva. Lo encontré por pura casualidad.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Paloky (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola serrano_10.

A ver si lo puedes colgar aquí en el foro.  Así todos podremos leerlo.

Un Saludo.


----------



## serrano_10 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola a todos. 
Siento el retraso pero he estado bastante ocupado y ademas, sin internet. Antes de mandaros nada, me gustaría agradecer la ayuda que encontré en este foro. Ahora paso a describir un poco mi proyecto. 

Ante todo, es en VHDL, y utilizo una FPGA spartan II XC2S200. Debo de realizar un protocolo de comunicación entre una tarjeta SD y el PC a través de la FPGA. He de implementar el modo SPI y el modo normal SD. La verdad es que estoy bastante verde en el asunto. Mi "actual" problema es que no se como activar la salida VCCO de los pines de expansión de la FPGA para obtener los tan deseados 3,3 V. Me comunico con la SD a travesz de una placa que me he hecho donde inserto mi SD. Más adelante os mandaré una foto para que me deis vuestra opinión. 

Podeis darme algunos consejos y sobre todo, donde encontrar la codificación de los comandos que debo mandar a la SD. Me refiero a los CMD0, etc.

MUCHAS gracias.


----------

